# Myfitnesspal



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yup, we already has a post about MFP, it's an AMAZING app! I am SO mad it doesn't work on my Blackberry, counting down the months til I get my iPhone and it's at my finger tips instead of having to write everything down and enter at the end of the day!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

LOVE IT! Started using it this week and absolutely love that it gives you the break-down of everything you're eating and how you are exercising...plus, it's nice to know that if you had every day like that day, you'd way ___ in a few weeks!


----------

